# Italian Concerto first mvt question



## Banchan (Oct 2, 2010)

I wanted some input as to whether I should measure the trill at measure 112 (bottom of third page attached) and the three long trills following it. I was told not to measure it, but one of the editions I learned out of had an editor's note that suggested measuring the trill as 32nd notes. I'm still an amateur pianist so an explanation along with an answer would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

